# rate please.



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

not my best, not my worst.
rate and hate.


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

7/10 It looks like a photo from a magazine.


----------



## prowler (Mar 6, 2010)

6.5/10

I didn't have a clue what it was until I read "snowboard".
Good job though


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 6, 2010)

I like it

7/10


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 6, 2010)

It's good.
7.231/10


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 6, 2010)

Can I have some criticism so I can improve? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks for the positive comments.
I made this for a SoTW on a maplestory server I play :x


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 7, 2010)

` regret . said:
			
		

> Can I have some criticism so I can improve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The colours are a bit faint, you should brighten them.


----------



## Raika (Mar 7, 2010)

Add a light source (either at the bottom or the top) and sharpen and brighten the focal point more (in this case the snowboarder). Try adding a brightness/contrast or play around with the levels, it will definitely look better. Also try adding a color balance, and move the balance more towards cyan and blue to give it an icy feel.


----------



## user0002 (Mar 7, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> ` regret . said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7/10 and I agree. It's like no part of the picture really stands out from the rest.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd get rid of the stars. The whole image is blurry apart from the star, so the eye focuses on it first as the only clearly recognisable shape in the graphic .But stars have nothing to do with snowboarding, so it makes it harder to figure out what the image is actually of. Also... I can't see the snowboard. Is that just me?


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 7, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> 6.5/10
> 
> I didn't have a clue what it was until I read "*snowboard*".
> Good job though



Where did you read that.


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

I didn't realise it was a snowboarder until I picked out the text (which is _incredibly_ faint). Make the text more noticable (but not overpowering), move the effects you have over the snow-board so it's visible, put more of a focus on the actual snowboarder (sharpen), add a colour balance, and, in my opinion, the background is too 'dark'. Instead of simply washing out the background, blur it a tad to add a contrast between it and the snowboarder and leave the brightness alone. The colour balance will do a lot of the job of adding a difference between the boarder and the mountain. 

Basically what everyone else said.

That being said, it's put together well, you just need to make the snowboarder more noticable.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 15, 2010)

I wouldn't have realised it was a snowboarder unless everyone else said so


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn˙t notice that is snowboard.


----------

